# ID Help please. :)



## 75505 (Apr 20, 2012)

Let's see what you all think! I know what the LFS told me it is, but nobody seems to think so. I've heard Parachromis dovii, Nandopsis vombergae, Cichlasoma' ornatum 'Rio Patia', and various other things. I'm curious what you all think!


----------



## 75505 (Apr 20, 2012)

Texas Cichlid. Nevermind.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo that is NOT a texas cichlid.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Prolly some reasons.

Firstly, the pearls on a texas looks different from what's on that fish.
Secondly, the black blotches never extends so far forwards. They're usually smaller as well, and not as clear.
Thirdly, notice how from the black blotches there's entire patches extending up and down, creating stripes on its body? You can never find that on a texas.

Now, it COULD be a hybrid and hence may contain texas blood, but other than that, no that's not a texas.


----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)

Red empress


----------



## 75505 (Apr 20, 2012)

It's certainly not a red empress.

I think it's a hybrid between a Texas and a Red Devil. Reason for my saying is that I got it from petsmart as a Jack Dempsey. In the tank are Jack Dempseys and Red Devils. Nobody there knew what he was, but the manager that worked that department for years suggest Red Texas. I knew the colors weren't even close for even a juvenile fish. When I did some research it almost exactly matches juvenile Texas cichlids. There is some red to it in the dorsal and anal fins, though, which leads me to believe it's a hybrid with a Red Devil and that would explain why it's in the tank with them.

Either way it doesn't matter...they sold me the wrong fish. I thought perhaps his colors just hadn't started showing yet and but his personality was all wrong for a Jack Dempsey He was vicious and giving my Convict a run for his money, which is unusual for cichlids of such a young age. I know have an actual Jack Dempsey due to getting one a bit larger...and even at twice the size of the Convict he doesn't pick on him one bit.

:fish: :fish:


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Has no texas or red devil in it.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

It is an amphilophus or amphilophus mix. Look up pics of juvenile barred midas.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

I beleive that is ex"Cichlasoma" atromaculatum. The tail spot fits and the markings......but that is not something you are likely to find at a petsmart :lol: :-?


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Hm. If it's from petsmart and you reckon it's a red texas, then it's probably a kamfa flowerhorn.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Not _atromaculatum_ by any stretch of the imagination, no spots in the dorsal/anal fins, and even young are more colorful than that. It appears to be some sort of _Amphilophus_ of the _citrinellus_ complex - commercial RD/Midas cross, perhaps. Nothing in the shape, pattern, or color of this fish suggests any kind of Texas, nor even a hybrid with any kind of Texas. Nor does it possess the trimac markings that one would expect with standard FH.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

I reckon whatever it is you should keep it and raise it up.  Seems like a very interesting fish. Grow it out and see what it becomes.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Chromedome52 said:


> It appears to be some sort of _Amphilophus_ of the _citrinellus_ complex - commercial RD/Midas cross, perhaps.


That would be most likely.
Just by chance I supose an individual fish could have a tail spot that is not typical of the species. When I enlarge the picture, the markings on the anal fin are present, though faint like the rest of the fish's coloration. Will have to wait and see what the fish looks like in time.


----------



## 75505 (Apr 20, 2012)

That's going to be difficult as I returned him.  He was tormenting my Convict like I've never seen. As in...he HUNTED for the Convict. That and having no idea how large he would go with no immediate way to re-home him...I wouldn't want to have him in that situation. 

I still say Texas cichlid due to juvenile pictures that I've found.

http://www.cichlidforums.com/showthread ... -Red-Texas (ignore the red texas part and read the thread).










Same lateral lines, same spot on the tail, same fin and body shape.

It doesn't really matter anymore, seeing as that's what I believed him to be and I exchanged him for the fish I actually wanted. Sorry if that seems superficial or cruel but I am not one for taking chancing that could end up stunting a fish.  THAT would truly be cruel.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

The lateral line extends way past where it should end in a texas, so many different fish has that spot on the tail, the body shape is completely off, don't get me started on the fin. There is also no evidence of the pearls, which is what texas are known for, not on the face nor the body. Not really why you're so adamant on it being a texas when everybody else denies that, with explanations, but bleargh I guess. You sold it anyways so whatever.


----------



## ABY (Mar 24, 2011)

just let it grow ..with we'll come to know!!


----------



## Deceev (May 24, 2012)

mmolitor87 said:


> Let's see what you all think! I know what the LFS told me it is, but nobody seems to think so. I've heard Parachromis dovii, Nandopsis vombergae, Cichlasoma' ornatum 'Rio Patia', and various other things. I'm curious what you all think!


I'm glad to have seen your post on this fish.I too bought 4 of these guys from a Petsmart under the name "Jack Dempsey" cichlids.... and when you mention relentless on chasing the others, boy do they.... they even mess with fish two or three times their size! Though they seem to have calmed down a great bit...mine are about 2-2 1/2" in length. I would like to know what kind of cichlid it is as well as I am just going to keep them. Any help would be appreciated. Sorry to hijack your thread, but my fish look EXACTLY like the one you posted and i have yet to identify the fish......


----------



## Deceev (May 24, 2012)

Found out these fish are juvenile Red Devils.... just in case anyone is curious.


----------

